#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  BD em HD SSD - Dúvidas

## dougtog

Pessoal, estava pensando em trocar os HD's SATA convencionais por HD's SSD's para o windows server e para o BD. São dois DELL powered T620. Alguém já possui experiência para compartilhar? Se esses SSD's são confiáveis para este fim? Se precisa fazer alguma adaptação no hardware: controladora, bandeija? Se há uma marca e modelo de SSD mais confiável e específico?

Bom trabalho a todos.

----------


## csjuniormga

Acredito que o objetivo final seja confiabilidade e velocidade.
Para vc ter isto, pode utilizar um esquema de raid com spare disks. Recomendo raid 5/6 ou raid 10 sendo que vc pode utilizar calculadoras na internet para ver o ganho de velocidade e tambem a quantidade de espaço em disco. 
Quanto aos spare disks, utilize um esquema que envolva hot swap, isto é, quando for detectado a falha, os dados sejam copiados para o spare de forma rapida e automatica a fim de evitar perda de dados.
Por ultimo, tenha uma monitoria automatica para que vc veja sempre (e receba alertas) de quando houver problemas com os discos.

----------

